# Alternative to Olive oil for frying



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been reading recently about how bad olive oil is if you fry with it as it becomes carcinogenic. I will still use olive oil for salads etc but can people recommend a healthy alternative to olive oil for frying with?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have read that rapeseed oil is very healthy for frying with and a good alternative.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fry light or whatever it's called is good

Never knew olive oil was bad? Always thought it was better than vegetable oil so have been using it exclusively since dieting lol


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I would suggest there is a distinct lack of evidence to support the claim it causes cancer cell growth. Especially when considering Mediterranean food has been cooked in olive oil for decades; and they're some of the healthiest people in the world.

I say its BS... until a robust study is carried out by someone other than another oil manufacturer trying to steal market share.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Agree with the above.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Very contradicting reviews online tbh

One site says its best thing ever while another demonises it


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

kings.. said:


> I would suggest there is a distinct lack of evidence to support the claim it causes cancer cell growth. Especially when considering Mediterranean food has been cooked in olive oil for decades; and they're some of the healthiest people in the world.
> 
> I say its BS... until a robust study is carried out by someone other than another oil manufacturer trying to steal market share.


Your right. The stuff I read was suggesting that olive oil has a low poit at which it burns which I think is correct. They recon that this chemical change in the oil (burn) is then bad for you.

I guess the Italians are known more for using olive oil with salads rather than for frying foods. I suppose you wouldn't really fry an egg with olive oil would you?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have read that rapeseed oil is very healthy for frying with and a good alternative.


Second that, cheaper and British, also has a high smoking point.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Butter and Coconut Oil.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Your right. The stuff I read was suggesting that olive oil has a low poit at which it burns which I think is correct. They recon that this chemical change in the oil (burn) is then bad for you.
> 
> I guess the Italians are known more for using olive oil with salads rather than for frying foods. I suppose you wouldn't really fry an egg with olive oil would you?


Yes they do, and so do many of the Mediterranean people. 
And correct if you let it go to hot, you change the chemical properties and so does overheating to butter or any other oil. 
If you ever see Italians frying meat, there is not a lot of smoke, they don't heat it that much that it starts to burn. 
(by the way Northern Italy cooks traditional in Butter (Burro) and the south more in Oil (Olio))

If you want to use high temperatures don't use olive oil, but rapeseed, groundnut or sunflower(like the Chinese do ) they are very good to stir fry.

And by the way don't waste your expensive first press virgin top quality olive oil on frying, use it in dressings and use a lesser quality for frying, you won't taste the difference.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Apart from anything else olive oil doesn't taste too good when fried.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

You'll find the likes of Tesco Vegetable Oil is actually Rapeseed Oil


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Will_G said:


> You'll find the likes of Tesco Vegetable Oil is actually Rapeseed Oil


It can be, as there is restriction on the name Vegetable oil, as long as it is from vegetables. 
It can be a blend of palm, sunflower, soya, ricebran, rape, grape, olive, anything. 
The cheaper the oil is the more often you find blends. 
If it is one specified oil (e.g. it says Rapeseed oil) on the label than it must be only containing Rapeseed oil.

I try to by British oils where possible to support the farmers, hence mainly Welsh or Yorkshire rapeseed oil. 
I don't care about Organic as it is nice on the label but doesn't interest me to much.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Try coconut oil, that's really good
£5 a tub in Tesco, can buy it many places though


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Ive recently started using Groundnut oil much better in my opinion especially with fried eggs :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Phssll said:


> Ive recently started using Groundnut oil much better in my opinion especially with fried eggs :lol:


Much better in butter.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Fry light or whatever it's called is good
> 
> Never knew olive oil was bad? Always thought it was better than vegetable oil so have been using it exclusively since dieting lol


Yep fry light is pretty good. 1cal per spray


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

There is probably 'some' truth in it. 

Unfortunately for us fried food/snack lovers there is more and more research being conducted around Acrylamide ingestion, evidence suggests that too much of this via fried and baked foods is increasing the chances of Cancer. I'll guess we'll know in 20 or 30 years time.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have read that rapeseed oil is very healthy for frying with and a good alternative.


I thought it was grown to use as an engine lubricant.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im playing safe and sticking to lard.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Yep fry light is pretty good. 1cal per spray


Calories shouldn't really be an issue unless your diet is a problem and you're frying too much food/using fats+oils in everything you eat.

OP- get out there and try different oils as suggested in the various replies, palates are different and everyone will have different thoughts/feelings on different oils. Get to your local supermarket, even farm shop/deli type places and buy a variety of different oils. Try them in different ways and you'll soon find which you prefer in different ways.

For dressings I prefer a cheaper veg oil as the vinegar, mustard and seasoning takes over the flavour whereas for a plain oil dressing on salad leaves I would use a nice olive oil. Stir frying etc again I would use a cheaper oil as most stir fries you will then chuck in a sauce, seasonings etc.

You can also try your own oils- get some small bottles and 3/4 fill with oil the chuck in different herbs, garlic etc. Nice in Summer on salads, sliced tomatoes+mozzarella etc. :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im playing safe and sticking to lard.


That or Tallow.


----------



## douthers (May 18, 2013)

Another vote for coconut oil. 

It doesn't 'smoke' as quickly as olive oil (which is apparently is when the molecular structure of oils change, causing the potential carcinogenic issues) and, like good olive oil, has numerous heath benefits.

It also tastes great (I even stir a desert spoonful into freshly brewed black coffee :thumb 

I'd go with it for cooking, and use a good quality olive oil for salad dressings, dipping bread & on pasta etc.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

empsburna said:


> I thought it was grown to use as an engine lubricant.


That's a new one for me.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

douthers said:


> It also tastes great (I even stir a desert spoonful into freshly brewed black coffee :thumb


You need some grass fed butter in there too.


----------

